# Choosing a doll! Help!



## rachie (Sep 9, 2009)

I've been going around in circles on this. I have found several phthalate free vinyl options (I made a cute waldorf cloth doll but I think my dd is more interested in a more "real" looking baby doll - thanks to outside influence of friends and relatives - other kids who have vinyl dolls).

Bottom line: I can't choose if it's more important to have a doll that looks more like a "real" baby and is anatomically correct OR a doll that looks less real and is slightly smaller but does the open/close eye thing when you lay baby down. I think little girls LOVE to pretend that baby actually goes to sleep (baby sister sleeps a lot, after all!). But I've seen some neat dolls that look so cute and realistic and are anatomically correct - they just apparently never sleep - he, he (eyes stay open).

So here are the two I'm stuck choosing between:

"Real Girl doll" - Anatomically correct, pricey, eyes open - large 20" - could probably wear nb or preemie clothes.

http://www.jctoys.com/product/385514/18801./_/Lily_-_18%22_%28Real_Girl!%29

"La Baby" - here is a slightly cheaper similar one but with cloth body (eyes also open), also 20":

http://www.jctoys.com/product/385377/15621./_/Nursery_La_Baby

and the same one only smiling/different outfit:

http://www.jctoys.com/product/385374/15340./_/20%22_La_Baby

"Muffin "ink" - Gotz doll - 13" - much smaller, less realistic - but eyes open and close. How important are the eyes, anyways? I used to stare into my baby doll's eyes - I have no clue why. When I was little I wanted my baby to look as real as possible but I think at my daughter's age - 2 - she might enjoy the eyes closing feature - ???

Um - okay - I like this one too - "Madame Alexander" - 14" - eyes painted on, soft body.

http://www.amazon.com/Madame-Alexander-Cuddles-Nursery-Collection/dp/B0039OS4AM/ref=sr_1_42?ie=UTF8&qid=1291167897&sr=8-42

See why I can't decide???? They're all cute!! If I was a little girl in a room with these I'd probably grab them ALL!!!


----------



## penguintattoo (Oct 14, 2008)

I like the first more expensive one the best. It looks the most like a real baby to me. I find dolls with hair kind of odd, but thats my own hang up


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I like the first one the best too.... though I never was a doll person so take my advice with caution, lol!


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I like the first one or the third. I'm also not a fan of dolls with hair though.

For a 2yo I think the first one is quite big though. Our dolls are 16 inches and I find don't always fit in high chairs etc, especially the cheaper ones. DS is 4 and can carry his in the sling but only recently.

I do like that they are able to wear premmie sized clothes though, it's been so much easier to find tiny baby clothes in the sales than decent quality dolls clothes.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I asked about finding a doll for my toddler boy a while back, and there were some great suggestions!! Here is the thread if you want to look. (I know these are all boy dolls, but the brands all have girl dolls too - and they are all super super cute!!)

http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1273371/dolls-for-boys

ETA - the Corolle dolls were the cutest IMO, and I think their eyes open and close (could be wrong!), and they have many many options as far as girls/boys. They are a bit pricey though.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I agree with the pp about the corolle dolls. hands down my favorite. The girls favorites are their bitty babies.

I think for a 2 year old nothing bigger than an 18" doll, preferably 14 inch. I also like soft bodied dolls. and dislike hair very much (except for the bitty babies with hair. They have nice hair and if it ever stops being nice they will replace it ) . I think eyes are more important than anatomically correct.


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

I agree with the Corolle suggestion. Even Bitty Baby was too big for my daughter at age 2. Now at 4 she's the favorite, but for a two-year-old, I'd go for this;

http://www.amazon.com/Corolle-Premier-Calin-Candy-Pink/dp/B0013FL21M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291264030&sr=8-1

Or a similar one. Dolls are hands-down DD's favorite plaything (plus accessories), and Corolle dolls with open/close eyes, cloth body and plastic hands/feet/head have been her favorite from the start.

-e


----------



## Red Pajama (Jun 11, 2007)

We've got one corolle doll here. the Blue Calin doll. He's the favorite. Not anatomically correct, but with sleeping eyes and a realistic face, hands, and feet.

Corolle dolls smell like vanilla. My kids think he smells like cake.


----------



## TulsiLeaf (Nov 23, 2009)

My daughter is 5 and she really doesn't like doll's that are over 12in. The problem is that they become very heavy, combersome and are hard for them to hold in their arms and dress. A doll about 14in they can at least hold onto. Think of how little your daughter was in relation to your body when she was born. Could you imagine a baby that was half your body lenght?


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh my goodness. I forgot about the sweet vanilla smell (it is very subtle). Those dolls are sturdy too. We had one that got left in the swimming pool forever (plastic body, long blond hair) and was slmiy and green when I pulled her out. I hung her on the clothes line by her hair to dry. for weeks. by the time I tossed her in the tub for a proper bath she washed right up and smelled sweetly of vanilla. I also left some of the clothes wet, in a bag in the garage for who knows how long. they were all mildewy when I found them. after a run in the washing machine they were perfect again. I like that all their stuff (dolls and clothes) are machine washable.


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

I am very curious about these: http://www.amazon.com/Mini-Newborn-Blanket-Caucasian-Berenguer/dp/B001ETYEC6/ref=sr_1_1?s=toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1291344479&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Dolls-Berenguer-18530-Newborn-Real/dp/B002HN7VEQ/ref=pd_sbs_t_3

carma


----------



## elanorh (Feb 1, 2006)

Another vote for Corolle. We have some cheap dolls (before I was online as much) - dd1 got sick all over them and they were awful to clean, water got stuck inside their heads etc.

The Corolle dolls are machine washable.  Easy to clean. No problem. Sturdy. Small enough to carry around easily. DD1 never was very interested in dolls, but DD2 loves her Corolle baby. I think we have a Cailin (although it's been awhile and I could be wrong, I know it cost me a lot more than the price here!! http://northpoletoyshop.com/index.php/categories/calin - it's definitely a smaller doll though, nothing that could wear preemie clothes).

For bigger kid dolls, we have Gotz Precious Day 18 inch dolls - very similar to American Girl but cost less and from all I've seen/read, sturdier (also machine washable they say although I haven't done that yet). I think they look nicer (more friendly) than the American girls, too.

ETA: The Corolle doll's eyes open and close. The first doll you linked is very cute - after dd1's vomit episode with her baby dolls, though, I've got to say my first question with dolls has been "Can I wash it??" So you'd want to find that out if you go with that doll (or another other than Corolle's which are washable).


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the Gotz dolls. But the Madame Alexander Pussycat dolls are sooo precious! We have 2 of those. I also like Bitty Baby from American girl. Since she is only 2 though, I might tend to a cheaper doll for this year and go for one of the more expensive ones in future years.


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree with not getting the 20 inch dolls. When you are only 30-36 inches tall, the 20 inch doll would be too big and heavy to enjoy. She needs a little one. I like the Corolle ones too.


----------



## stellamia (Oct 18, 2009)

I also LOVE Corolle dolls. My Mom bought me one in France when I was very young and I loved her so much. The small ones are the perfect size for a toddler!

Those Berenguer newborn dolls look VERY realistic though and they are a great size too!


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

I also love the Corolle dolls. We have one, and all the kids love it (as do all their friends). Even the baby is interested in it now!


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

We have 2 Corolle dolls, one Bitty Baby (hand-me-down), one cabbage patch doll and 2-3 Gotz dolls (godmother likes to collect). The bitty baby is dd's favorite and has been for quite some time. The Corolle dolls are a close second. The Gotz dolls not so much. They're too much like children and not enough like a BABY. Dd likes the Bitty Baby because it doesn't have much hair. As she gets older (she's 6 now), she's gravitating to the older dolls a bit more, but only as 'big sisters' to the other more baby-like baby dolls.

So for dd the important features are:

Looks like a real baby (including very little hair -- babies in our house don't have much hair!)

Small enough to be held/carried in a carrier

Eyes that close.

That would make me vote for Corolle or Bitty Baby. The 20" dolls are simply too big for a 2 year old to really handle. Personally, I'd go for the Corolle doll like Tidoo  or one like Calin that's 12". Even if you don't get one by Corolle, look for a 12" or a 15" one. 20" is HUGE.


----------



## expecting-joy (Sep 15, 2007)

That first one is gorgeous, but I agree it's too big. My vote is for a 12" Corolle baby doll - 14" Corolle baby doll tops.


----------



## rachie (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow! I see a BIG vote for the Corolle dolls. I'm not sure I'd like a vanilla scent, though - I wonder what they use to get it to smell that way - ??

Anyways - The "real girl" doll (the BIG one) - there are several 14" ones that are pretty much the same:

http://www.jctoys.com/product/385514/LN1854041/_/La_Newborn_14%22

http://www.jctoys.com/product/385514/18702./_/La_Newborn_%28Real_Girl!%29_14%22

http://www.jctoys.com/product/385514/18704./_/La_Newborn_14%22__%28Real_Girl!%29_14%22

and even a darling "real boy" doll:

http://www.jctoys.com/product/385514/18703./_/La_Newborn_14%22__%28Real_Boy!%29

Here's the Gotz doll I had in mind: 13" and blinks it's eyes, is bald and comes in an adorable baby sleeper outfit with a cute hat - seems comparable to the Corolle dolls - ??

Oh - and today we visited my family where my dd played with her second cousins and there was a doll I ended up having to pry from her hands in order for us to leave - she had a holy cow and I felt just terrible that she had to leave it - it was probably about 14-16" and had blinking eyes.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I think the 13" Gotz doll looks cute! I didn't know they made them that small.


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

The La newborn are Berenguer dolls, believe those are scented too. At least it says so when you look them on Amazon. Also not sure if their eyes open and close.

Carma


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

We have a Gotz doll. What i also like is that you can wash it in the machine.

Carma


----------



## rachie (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carma*
> 
> The La newborn are Berenguer dolls, believe those are scented too. At least it says so when you look them on Amazon. Also not sure if their eyes open and close.
> 
> Carma


Hm - I really don't think I want something scented.  I'm thinking more and more of the Gotz dolls - they are also a little less $ than some of the Berenguer dolls. Can you only wash the soft body Gotz dolls in the machine and if they are bald? I think the one I'm looking at has a soft body and no hair so that might be great! Does anyone know what Gotz uses to stuff their dolls? Actual beans or the "pellets"? I think I had read somewhere that there are "beans" in it - so it's also sort of "weighted" which I think will also be GREAT for a little one (but a small doll so not too "heavy").

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carma*
> 
> We have a Gotz doll. What i also like is that you can wash it in the machine.
> 
> Carma


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

Our Gotz doll has a soft body with some sort of pellets in it and no hair.

Carma


----------



## lach (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll be honest... the "real girl" ones look a little creepy to me. I don't think that a child would find them all that cute. With a hard body, they're also not huggable.

I know you've already decided against, but each of my kids has received a Carolle doll for their first Christmas and they both love them and both sleep with them every night. The eyes that open and close is a favorite part of them. I got them the 15" kind, which I think is the perfect size.  I wouldn't go any bigger.


----------



## rachie (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone know if the Gotz dolls are scented?


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

Ours did not.


----------



## rachie (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay! I finally decided on this one!! It's a Madame Alexander doll. I loved how cute the Corolle and Gotz dolls were but most of them were 12-13" dolls and if they were 14 or larger " then they wanted double or tripple the price. I also wanted the doll to have sleep (open and close) eyes so this was the doll I went with. I think it *might* be scented but it does say that it is phthalate free at least and I thought it was cute enough and was in a lower price range than some of the others.

I really hope she likes it! I'll be making her a cloth dolly bed/carrier (soft bed with handles) - she likes to put her toys in containers and carry them around so I'm thinking she'd like this. She doesn't seem old enough that she's really into mimicing me wearing her little sister (even though she has a dolly sling and dolly SSC - I don't think she likes having to get in and out of them since she's not too coordinated yet, as this age).


----------

